# WeeRide crossbar seats



## Andrew_Culture (11 Sep 2012)

I think after _much _deliberation, and upon seeing this photo I've decided upon a WeeRide crossbar seat. The price seems reasonable and I like the idea of having my youngling sitting between my arms.

Does anyone here have experience of using this type of seat? And more importantly does anyone have one they are no longer using 




Sky Ride Ipswich 2012 by goskyride.com, on Flickr

I'm going to post an Amazon link because I think Shaun has some clever affiliate stuff going on - 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/WeeRide-Kan...sr_1_5?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1347378776&sr=1-5


----------



## trampyjoe (11 Sep 2012)

Not too keen on your knees then?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2012)

You'll be cycling like a frog on a bike......


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Sep 2012)

Ah crap, back to trailers then!


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Sep 2012)

My dad used a seat strapped on the top tube with steel bands to take his 4yr old grandson out. Its a much better seating spot for your child, gives them a bit more experince of balance and lets them be involved more in the journey... 'which way now?' ... The seat in the post above is a lot more secure and the child looks younger. Its a good idea, maybe there are better designs with more knee clearance?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Sep 2012)

I'm not planning to go far, well not at first


----------



## hatler (13 Oct 2012)

We put both our kids on Wee-Rides (or Centric Safe Havens as they were then, snappy name, eh ?)

Wonderful wonderful things. Both would smile from ear to ear whenever they saw us rolling the bike out with the seat attached. Yes, your knees stick out a bit, but as long as you're not doing too many hills this really isn't a problem. (Though that didn't stop a friend of ours doing Ditchling Beacon with one of these _and_ a trailer bike on L2B day one year.)

We had countless gorgeous days out, they never tired of them. 

The kid is involved in the ride, gets to see where you're going, understands balancing, you can wipe their nose, know when they fall asleep, and as their arms and legs get longer can indulge in those joke moments of pushing the handlebars (watch out for that). You avoid cludging them with your foot when you mount the bike (as is the case with a rear seat). The balance of the bike is pretty unaffected.

Things to watch out for.
You can't use it with drop handlebars (at least that's what it says on the tin).
Check that the mounting bar fits your bike first.
Not for use on full sus machines.


----------



## derrick (13 Oct 2012)

Wee ride is the way to go, the kids love being up front.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Oct 2012)

hatler said:


> We put both our kids on Wee-Rides (or Centric Safe Havens as they were then, snappy name, eh ?)
> 
> Wonderful wonderful things. Both would smile from ear to ear whenever they saw us rolling the bike out with the seat attached. Yes, your knees stick out a bit, but as long as you're not doing too many hills this really isn't a problem. (Though that didn't stop a friend of ours doing Ditchling Beacon with one of these _and_ a trailer bike on L2B day one year.)
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2012)

Aye laddie, had sonething similar, albeit more basic, up front seats 20 years ago when my eldest was a sprog. She lived it.


----------



## taximan (15 Oct 2012)

I used to ride on a little saddle fixed to the crossbar of my dads Lenton Sports but he made me buy my own bike when I got to be 16 or so


----------



## macbikes (23 Nov 2012)

I have a Bo-Bike Mini http://www.bobike.nl/products/en/bobike_mini+.htm?fluxmenu=m9____m2 for my wee lad (now 2). I think I got it when he was about 9 months.

I love it, but have only used it for a (very short) school run. I really don't think I would manage hills because I can't lean forward or really stand on the pedals. This could be because I am not very tall with short arms...


----------



## Dan Allison (6 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I think after _much _deliberation, and upon seeing this photo I've decided upon a WeeRide crossbar seat. The price seems reasonable and I like the idea of having my youngling sitting between my arms.
> 
> Does anyone here have experience of using this type of seat? And more importantly does anyone have one they are no longer using
> 
> ...


 
Did you get one of these in the end? I have one on my mountain bike for taking little one round the forest. True you do ride a bit like a frog but she loves it and i dont have to worry what she is up to!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jan 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Did you get one of these in the end? I have one on my mountain bike for taking little one round the forest. True you do ride a bit like a frog but she loves it and i dont have to worry what she is up to!



Not yet, I decided to wait till spring as she'll be bigger by then!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (23 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I think after _much _deliberation, and upon seeing this photo I've decided upon a WeeRide crossbar seat. The price seems reasonable and I like the idea of having my youngling sitting between my arms.
> 
> Does anyone here have experience of using this type of seat? And more importantly does anyone have one they are no longer using
> 
> ...


 
just flicking through ebay and came across this less than 5 miles from my house! i am tempted (if i can persuade SWMBO first though  )


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> just flicking through ebay and came across this less than 5 miles from my house! i am tempted (if i can persuade SWMBO first though  )


 
Looks like a bargain, I hadn't even thought of looking online. At that shipping price I'll be tempted if you don't go for it.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (23 Jan 2013)

persuading a heavily pregnant woman that i need it may not go down too well (considering i got a trailer for christmas!) however it'll be easier to put a smaller child in front rather than in the trailer.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jan 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> persuading a heavily pregnant woman that i need it may not go down too well (considering i got a trailer for christmas!) however it'll be easier to put a smaller child in front rather than in the trailer.


 
I don't wish to appear to be being mean about your wife, but I very much doubt in her current condition that she would fit in that seat anyway. I think you have to at least wait for the baby to come out of your wife before taking it out on a bike ride.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I don't wish to appear to be being mean about your wife, but I very much doubt in her current condition that she would fit in that seat anyway. I think you have to at least wait for the baby to come out of your wife before taking it out on a bike ride.


 
the hormones got the better of her! I'm not allowed it  ah well, I'm sure she wont mind hitching a ride in the trailer with the little tykes!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jan 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> the hormones got the better of her! I'm not allowed it  ah well, I'm sure she wont mind hitching a ride in the trailer with the little tykes!



Maybe she could have her own trailer? You could have a pedal powered road train, and thighs like ancient oak trees!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Maybe she could have her own trailer? You could have a pedal powered road train, and thighs like ancient oak trees!


 
my thighs are getting there already! maybe if i get a cargo bike, she can go in the front with the kids behind on a trailer?? hhhmmmm. dont try and stop me downhill on it though!


----------



## Greenbank (5 Feb 2013)

I have one for sale as MiniGB is now in a Hamax Kiss (rear mounted seat). It's in very good condition.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fs-weeride-kangaroo-child-seat-£45.122951/

£45 (excluding postage). Can look into postage costs for you. More details in the Classifieds thread above.

They're fantastic (but I would say that since I'm trying to sell mine!).


----------



## XRHYSX (8 Feb 2013)

I've got one on my bike, (£50 off Ebay) had it for about a year now, me and the now two year old go miles with it. I have a trailer that I used with my older two, but find the WEEride easier and safer to get about in town and so much more interactive, I still use the trailer for necessary foul weather outings through. Sorry mine is not for sale and wont be for a few more years yet


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Feb 2013)

Mine just arrived! Huzzah!


----------



## hatler (8 Feb 2013)

Fabbo ! Pics demanded as soon as they are available.


----------



## Dan Allison (9 Feb 2013)

Took my WeeRide out for the first time this year to Rendlesham Forest.
She loved it but was getting a bit cold nearer the end of the ride.

Good fun - wouldn't have been able to get out on a ride today if it wasnt for the seat!

http://app.strava.com/activities/40288823


----------



## Lee_M (9 Feb 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> I still use the trailer for necessary fowl weather outings through.



is that when its raining chickens and geese instead of cats and dogs?


----------



## XRHYSX (9 Feb 2013)

yes, yes it is


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Feb 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Took my WeeRide out for the first time this year to Rendlesham Forest.
> She loved it but was getting a bit cold nearer the end of the ride.
> 
> Good fun - wouldn't have been able to get out on a ride today if it wasnt for the seat!
> ...



Brilliant! I was planning to go round Alton Water for our first ride, but nowhere near as fast as usual


----------



## Dan Allison (9 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Brilliant! I was planning to go round Alton Water for our first ride, but nowhere near as fast as usual


 
Good idea, I always forget about Alton Water. Will have to give it a look.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Feb 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Good idea, I always forget about Alton Water. Will have to give it a look.



It might be fun to meet up there one Saturday.


----------



## Dan Allison (9 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> It might be fun to meet up there one Saturday.


Sounds like it could be a laugh! Be better in the spring I think today was a bit too chilly for he really.


----------



## XRHYSX (10 Feb 2013)

the only picture I have at the moment of bob on the WEEride, we easily do 20 miles+ without fuss


----------



## 3narf (12 Feb 2013)

When I was about 5 or 6, (early '70s) my dad had a similar setup on his Triumph Palm Beach roadster, obviously minus the ergonomics and safety margin of the modern design.

It was a small saddle clamped to the top tube with footrests clamped to the downtube. I used to sh*t myself every time I saw it; my one abiding memory is of the agony of getting my foot trapped between crank and downtube as my dad set off pedalling. It was my fault of course; everything was.


----------



## 3narf (12 Feb 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> View attachment 18771
> the only picture I have at the moment of bob on the WEEride, we easily do 20 miles+ without fuss


 
Your little lad is the spit of you. Nice pic.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Mar 2013)

Despite the fact she's only eighteen months old my girl appears to be too large for her weeride 






Would anyone like to buy a weeride?


----------



## Dan Allison (3 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Despite the fact she's only eighteen months old my girl appears to be too large for her weeride
> 
> View attachment 19920
> 
> ...


 
Lol!
Looks ok to me! I took my niece out in mine last summer and she was two and a half.
I must admit when i put Dawn in it she looks a bit big (Dawn is a big girl was 11lb 7oz at birth) but she loves it. And always want to go again. 
Did she enjoy it?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Mar 2013)

We tried again just for a short ride do to the allotment and the wee one made it perfectly clear that there was no way in hell she was going to go in that seat


----------



## Dan Allison (3 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> We tried again just for a short ride do to the allotment and the wee one made it perfectly clear that there was no way in hell she was going to go in that seat


 

Oh dear


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Mar 2013)

Undaunted, we shall try again!


----------

